# Publix Subs.



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

It amazes me that a Grocery Store can out perform a Sub Sandwich Chain that has built a Chain of resturants around selling Sub Sandwiches. Quality still means something to many people and I guess Publix understands that. 

Publix Subs Rule. 

I had the new Turkey Cranberry Sub today for lunch..........Sorry Slobbered.
It was incredible. Subway can't hold a candle to a Publix Sub. 

If you haven't you need to try a Turkey Cranberry Sub from Publix. 



.


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

Those are the best! Been enjoying those for years worth every penny! Sweet tea is the bomb too...


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

I agree, great subs....they will even put all the sandwich makings into seperate baggies for you to make up yourself later if you so desire. Works great if you need the sandwich the next day or later and don't want soggy bread.


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

Here Here amen bump and all that good jazz. I got turned on to them in the late 90's working with a roofing crew. Now on active duty I curse the duty stations that dont come equiped with a publix and now I can almost literally throw a rock at the nearest one. Life is good, for now....


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

Subway is horrible, Publix is pretty good but IMO no one beats the roast beef at Jersey Mikes


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Never tried a Publix sub, but Subway really does suck. 

I would think a good deal of it has to do with the way they treat employees. I doubt Subway treats or pays their employees well, while on the other hand, Publix does. I know the ingredients and quality of condiments makes a big difference, but preparation is probably equally as important.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Publix is our store of choice*

A bit more pricey but the quality is the best and the employees do indeed seem more satisfied than other stores.


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Your still eating preserved lunch meat! Sodium nitrate, nitrite and whatever else they legally have to put in it regardless you buy it at Publix, Jersey Mikes or Subway. We use no lunch meat, just fresh roasted meat.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Who is we?


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hydro Therapy 2 said:


> Who is we?


 
http://www.porchettas.com/


----------



## snaptrap (Jun 4, 2011)

They are good i had one after work one day and they stacked a ton of meat and pickels and honey musterd it was way better than subway haha


----------



## gcrbama (May 3, 2008)

my wife got on the coupon thing with some of her friends. she would go thru the line at publix in gulf shores with $280 worth of groceries and after the coupons were done she owed $90. thats when we found the subs and the sushi aint half bad either. publix is da bomb. the chicken salad is priced for the rich but dang its good too. super friendly staff. I'm in!!!


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Bonsaifishrman said:


> Your still eating preserved lunch meat! Sodium nitrate, nitrite and whatever else they legally have to put in it regardless you buy it at Publix, Jersey Mikes or Subway. We use no lunch meat, just fresh roasted meat.


And your sandwiches, sir, are absolutely incredible. I wish I lived closer to Porchetta's.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

evilsrt said:


> Subway is horrible, Publix is pretty good but IMO no one beats the roast beef at Jersey Mikes


Oh Yeah.......!!!!


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Orion45 said:


> http://www.porchettas.com/


Never been but as soon as I can I'm going, Thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

PBS got me through college. I hate coldcuts so I heat the Cuban at home or pre order the steak with mushroom hot. Very good. To bad public cost as much as eating out everyday.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Bonsaifishrman said:


> Your still eating preserved lunch meat! Sodium nitrate, nitrite and whatever else they legally have to put in it regardless you buy it at Publix, Jersey Mikes or Subway. We use no lunch meat, just fresh roasted meat.


 
*Is there a Porchetta's in Panama City Beach? *

*I have never seen one in Orange Beach either. I am sure that your sandwich is the bomb, but I can't just stop what I am doing and drive to Pensacola for lunch. *

*If you notice the comparison I made I compared Publix to Subway. Most everywhere that I travel in our area there would be an option of Subway or Publix, and for the people that didn't realize that Publix Subs are as Great as they Truly are, I thought I would share what I have learned as it may make someone else as delighted as I have been with every Publix Sub I have ever purchased. *

*I like Jersey Mikes as well, but there isn't one of their locations as readily available as Publix is either. *

*I had no intent of overlooking a local business in my motive at all. *

*Sorry if I offended anyone. *



.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Never found a Subway that was worth it. Winn Dixie also makes a good sub . Plus 2 on Publix


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Subway is garbage, it's like eating a salad on a bun. We need a Jimmy Johns, I rarely leave Tallahassee without grabbing a couple gargantuans. If you've never tried one you're missing out....


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

bigrick said:


> Subway is garbage, it's like eating a salad on a bun. We need a Jimmy Johns, I rarely leave Tallahassee without grabbing a couple gargantuans. If you've never tried one you're missing out....


Now that's a good sub. I don't go to Tuscaloosa without stoping by there.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

If I had a half a mil laying around I'd open one around here, I think it would make a lot of money. I've looked into what a franchise would cost before, not cheap...


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

bigrick said:


> If I had a half a mil laying around I'd open one around here, I think it would make a lot of money. I've looked into what a franchise would cost before, not cheap...


The service kills me. By the time you are done getting your drink they are calling your name to pick up your food. I wish someone would open one up around here.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

There's like 5 in tallahassee, I've hung up the phone and they have been at the door in less than 10 minutes before. I don't know how they do it, but others should take notes.


----------



## billyk (Nov 15, 2007)

Publix does make a mighty fine sammich, in my opinion, It's a coin toss between Publix and Jersey Mike's for "chain/franchise" type sandwiches.

If your ever over Savannah, Hinesville GA area, I highly recommend Baldino's !

http://baldinos.us/

with all that said, I will pass a Publix, a Jersey Mikes to get a good sandwich from a local business / restaurant. I have not yet had the pleasure of Porchetta's yet, but I think this quote from a friend of mine who recommends the place sums it up nicely.

"put a plate of Porchetta's food on your head, and your stomach will beat your brains out to get to it"

hmmm, got me thinking...Porchetta's for lunch one day this week ?!


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Garbo, no offense taken whatsoever. Just saying, on the lunch meat thing. 

BillyK,

"put a plate of Porchetta's food on your head, and your stomach will beat your brains out to get to it"

That is the most incredible one liner I have heard anyone say. Mind if we use that?


----------



## twodogsfym (Dec 22, 2008)

By far, in my opinion, the best sub you can get. And it doesn't matter which publix you go to. They are very consistent.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Bonsaifishrman said:


> Your still eating preserved lunch meat! Sodium nitrate, nitrite and whatever else they legally have to put in it regardless you buy it at Publix, Jersey Mikes or Subway. We use no lunch meat, just fresh roasted meat.


*Nothing beats fresh, and I wish I lived close enought to try your place , been talking to the wife about it for a while. But if you can't get fresh, it's hard to beat Boars Head meats.:thumbup:*


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

Porchetta's is the best in Pensacola.. hands down. 

The best chain around is Lenny's (I only say that because it's a lot closer to my work), otherwise, I would go to Porchetta's all the time.


----------



## skint back (Oct 15, 2007)

firehouse ....hands down
:thumbup:


----------



## billyk (Nov 15, 2007)

Bonsaifishrman said:


> Garbo, no offense taken whatsoever. Just saying, on the lunch meat thing.
> 
> BillyK,
> 
> ...



Feel free !! Besides, I stole it from somewhere, so who am i to stop you !


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Bonsaifishrman said:


> Your still eating preserved lunch meat! Sodium nitrate, nitrite and whatever else they legally have to put in it regardless you buy it at Publix, Jersey Mikes or Subway. We use no lunch meat, just fresh roasted meat.


Publix does make a good sub. We used to get a bunch of them to bring on the boat for tournaments. THEN, I started outfitting the boat with Big Daddys from Porchettas. I regularly drive from Gulf Shores to Pensacola, sometimes more than twice a week, to eat at Porchettas. In fact, it is now mandatory that we have no less than 2-3 Porchettas sandwiches per person for each trip we make! Sorry for the derail.




Hydro Therapy 2 said:


> Never been but as soon as I can I'm going, Thanks.:thumbsup:


You are truly not living your life to the fullest until you eat there. Try the Cuban and the big Daddy. The food is so good that I can't bring myself to try other items on the menu.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Ouch, being a manager for a SUBWAY restaurant I understand. Publixs is not a QSR. ( quick service restaurant) I agree their meat is top class. Boars Head is awesome. My sales are up 37% percent over last year, sure the product hasn't changed much, but my store sells service. You will have a good time, be in and out fast. I cater to your needs, I go out of the way to make it perfect. My customers have my cell number and will call me if they have a problem. I'm proud to work for Subway. There is 7 stores within a 3 mile radius of mine. I'm always asked why don't the others do what we do. There's always someone better, faster and cheaper. But until your name is on the sign out front, give it the best you have and become better than your competition. I can't change my product or prices. But I will offer a quality product and offer great service.

Ok Im off the soap box sorry


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

All I can say is that the Publix Italian Sub is awesome!


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*I was wondering when...*

...We would hear from Ycanti...
I've helped cover plenty of his overhead, and will continue to do so ,especially when hurriedly prepping for a fishing trip. I've never had a complaint for BMTs, cut in qtrs, individually wrapped with oil and vinegar on the side... 
That said, I have never made it out the door with a Porchetta's...Too good to go!I don't think I have the will power to make it to the dock with one intact..
That too being said, I think I am going to have to try the Publix sandwhich next time I am buying an obscenely thick rib-eye...(tomorrow).
I do like Firehouse as well.(great buckets too...$2 for a food grade with lid !).. Damn, I'm hungry again, and not for fish....


----------



## jplvr (Mar 7, 2011)

We were in Publix a couple of weeks ago buying food for dinner that night. Both me and my friend were starving, so we went for subs for me, him and his wife. I was blown away with the sandwich. We could barely finish it all and considering we were back at the house, the panini press should have been brought out to help get it under control.

I'll give Porchetta's a try next time we're heading out.


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

Curtis, you changed me. That Publix Turkey Cranberry sub was the bomb! Still got a nicely wrapped half for later this afternoon.


----------

